# Applying rhinestones to pre-printed shirt



## rogerly (Jun 5, 2011)

I recently got some shirts from Custom Ink and wanted to add some hotfix rhinestones on top of the printed image. I did one shirt and I thought it came out really well (375 for 15 seconds on a geo knight press). It seemed the stones were well glued. I then put it into the wash to see how it would do. 

A lot of stones came right off. Was I wrong in thinking I could put stones on top of the image, or do I have a mistake in my setup or process?

Needless to say, I'm new at this. Any advice would be appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Rhinestones will not adhere directly to plastisol ink. They will do just what they did...fall off. They will adhere to waterbased ink if that is an option for you in the future but for now since the shirts have already been printed, the only thing you can do it place the rhinestones around the printed design.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Katrina has given the right answer and I press my rhinestones at 325 for about 15 seconds medium pressure


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yup, they are right! Won't stick to most vinyls either.


----------



## WorthDesigns (Mar 16, 2011)

Veedub as given you the CORRECT answer.


----------



## rogerly (Jun 5, 2011)

The wife is not happy with that answer. lol. Thanks for the quick responses. On to plan B.


----------



## WorthDesigns (Mar 16, 2011)

What you could do is affix the rhinestones around the edge of the design giving it a BLING outline.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

Agreed with Katrina.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

For the already applied transfer the only option is to put the stones around the design, but if you haven't applied the design and you have a cutter you can cut holes where you would like the stones in the design and apply the stones in the holes after it has been applied to the shirt.


----------

